# Sky Multi-room - Landline Query



## Cantona (19 Mar 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone tell if its possible to get sky multi-room without having a landline? I know that sky tell you that you need a landline just to get the basic package in (but obviously you dont as I had a friend who use to work for them install my dish without me having a landline).

I'm just thinking of getting the multi-room in and wondering does anyone have it that doesn't have a landline in their house ?


----------



## U2Fan (19 Mar 2008)

I had Sky engineers out on two occasions but as I do not have a standard Eircom landline I was told that my house "was not compatable" for Sky Plus or Multi-Room.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Mar 2008)

You must have a landline for Sky Multiroom as you are effectively getting a second Sky subscription for a much reduced price. To police this, Sky 'calls' the box regularly to ensure that the subscribed box is where it should be. Sky can get quite bolshy if it repeatedly finds an unconnected box. No way round it I'm afraid.

Incidentally, you don't need a landline for Sky+. You can ask for a manual install (for an additional €37) and the box won't be connected to a phoneline.


----------



## Cantona (20 Mar 2008)

Cheers for the replies gents. Frustrating to hear because I have no need for a landline in the house what so ever so cant see the point in paying €40 every 2 months for effectively nothing. Cant understand why they are so insistant upon it.

Again I know Sky say you have to have a landline to have any connection with them (when you clearly dont) so if theres anyone out there who has got around this "problem" in relation to Multi-room I'd appreciate any comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Jock04 (20 Mar 2008)

Mr Cantona

TallPaul had it just right.
I know from the experience of friends that:
a) They won't install multi-room without a phone line
b) They WILL hassle you if you later disconnect one of the boxes.

The phone line "ping" is the only way they have to know the box(es) are still at the same address.
It's either worth it to you, or it's not.

If you were only planning having it in 1 more room, maybe a signal sender would do?  There's loads on the market.


----------



## Cantona (20 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jock04.

I was just hoping that someone would be able to point me in the right direction of how to get around this as I've had the Sky in one room for 3 years now without a landline and its never been a problem. 

I was hoping to get it installed in 2 other rooms in the house but looks like its not gonna happen as I refuse to fork out €40 for nothing, every two months.

Cheers.


----------



## Leo (20 Mar 2008)

Cantona said:


> I was just hoping that someone would be able to point me in the right direction of how to get around this as I've had the Sky in one room for 3 years now without a landline and its never been a problem.


 
Just won't happen so, they don't enforce the line check for single subscriptions as they do for plus or multiroom.


----------



## Jock04 (20 Mar 2008)

Just to say - Sky WILL install Sky+ without a phone line, and as said above, charge you 37 euro over & above any other fees.
Mate of mine just ordered sky+ without a phone line, costing him the standard 45 for installation as a new customer, plus the 37 extra for no phone line.

As far as I'm aware, there's no way round the multi-room requirement for a phone line - and they DO check periodically that it's still connected........so no running a temporary extension from next door's landline!


----------



## redchariot (10 May 2008)

Yeah, have to agree; I received a letter once from Sky telling me to plug the phone line in. But apparently once the 12 month minimum subscription expires, you no longer need to keep the phone line plugged in (don't quote me on that though)


----------



## bigjoe_dub (12 May 2008)

i would ring a local sky installer (plenty in yellow pages) and explain your pridiciment.  i'm sure a work around could be reached.


----------



## uncorked (12 May 2008)

Sorry to piggy back here.

I have Sky+ but it's not connected to the landline, but I do have a landline in the house.  I would like to eventually get rid of the landline altogether but every couple of months I get a message telling me to connect to the telephone line to update.  How do I get around this problem if I get rid of the landline?

Cheers


----------



## jhegarty (12 May 2008)

bigjoe_dub said:


> i would ring a local sky installer (plenty in yellow pages) and explain your pridiciment.  i'm sure a work around could be reached.




There is no way around it ... they won't do multiroom without a landline connected..


----------



## bigjoe_dub (13 May 2008)

wonder is there such a thing as an adapter do da  that you could plug the sky box phone cable into and then put the other end of the adapter into your mobile phone and use this instead of a fixed line if you know what I mean.


----------



## djsim (13 May 2008)

Just to add that I have sky mulitroom installed without a phone line. I rang the local sky installation service in Co. Limerick and I was charged an extra 45 euro as it was a "Non-Standard" installation.


----------



## Wexfordman (14 May 2008)

djsim said:


> Just to add that I have sky mulitroom installed without a phone line. I rang the local sky installation service in Co. Limerick and I was charged an extra 45 euro as it was a "Non-Standard" installation.



Hi Djsim

Is this sky multroom with two seperate sky boxes, and 2 seperate cards ? And how much extra subscription are sky charging you ? Surprised you can do this, how long do you have it in place ?

Thanks,
Wexfordman


----------



## djsim (15 May 2008)

I have it in place for about 2 months now, 2 seperate cards annd costs €15 extra a month. I rang the main sky number and said thats a no no (they said the same thing when I was installed sky intally, for the first time without a landline). I then rang a small local crowd and they said that they did it before and that it is not a problem. 

It is working away grand. Hope this helps.


----------



## jhegarty (15 May 2008)

djsim said:


> I have it in place for about 2 months now, 2 seperate cards annd costs €15 extra a month. I rang the main sky number and said thats a no no (they said the same thing when I was installed sky intally, for the first time without a landline). I then rang a small local crowd and they said that they did it before and that it is not a problem.
> 
> It is working away grand. Hope this helps.




You'll be getting a nasty letter from sky in the month or so.....


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 May 2008)

nice one djsim.


----------



## tallpaul (16 May 2008)

jhegarty said:


> You'll be getting a nasty letter from sky in the month or so.....


 
Correct.

All well and good that it is working now. But when the Sky box doesn't call back to Sky, strongly worded letters WILL ensue...


----------



## HighFlier (16 May 2008)

It will be more than letters. We ignored the letters and they started deducting two full premiums per month rather than the reduced second box rate and refused to give a refund for prior bills when we plugged in the phone line.


----------



## Voyager (16 May 2008)

We have sky multi room and have both boxes connected to our landline as per terms and conditions. However, we got the nasty letters about the boxes not being connected to the landline even though they were. It turns out that if your phone number is ex-directory then they cannot tell if your box is replying to a callback as the number does not show up. It took a few irrate phonecalls from yours truly to put a stop to the letters. That was about 2 years ago and i've heard no more about it. 

Hope that's useful to someone.


----------



## derossi (28 Jun 2008)

Had sky multiroom fitted aswell in my house! no phone lines for either. being going for over a year now! no letters...the box also spent some time over in jersey aswell at my sisters house! no problem with it as long as you dont remove the card. also for the sky plus box offer that is currently going around, my parents had sky for a few years and wanted sky+. sky wanted x amount(a while back now) i said listen, i have been a sky customer for some time and i am not gonna pay that, well mr x, that is the going rate! ok then, please remove your dish from my wall i dont want sky anymore, hold on a second mr x, we dont want that, how about we give you a sky+ box and just pay for installation? nah remove it please...ok how about a free box and free installation? hhmmmm? ok tyvm!!

i recently moved house also, myself having the normal box for a while. i pulled the same line and they obliged! 

the moral of the story.....sky make enough from their subscriptions...make them work for your money!!


----------



## AnnB (6 Jul 2008)

This is a slightly different, but connected, question and I'd appreciate any experience.

Would my Sky card work in another Sky box (bought from ebay, for example) if the new Sky box was also connected to the dish?

Basically I already have multi-room and pay two full subscriptions of €30 each as I don't have the second box connected to the phone-line (wired broadband/hatred of wires all around my floors). I don't want to pay for a third subscription that will be used about once a month.

So if I took my Sky card out of one box and put it into the exact same model box that I'd bought, connected to the dish, would it work and give me all the channels or would I just get BBC etc like Freeview and not the Irish ones?

Or are cards programmed to only work in the box it's registered to?

I'd love to know if anyone has tried this before I buy a box. I've already tried digisenders and they're hopeless.

Thanks.


----------



## HighFlier (7 Jul 2008)

Every time you move the card you have to get sky to pair the box and the card. IMO not worth the hassle.


----------



## DesignA (7 Jul 2008)

Why not use a magic eye for sky in multiple rooms.


----------



## AnnB (7 Jul 2008)

I might try the magic eye then, thanks for replies.


----------



## HighFlier (7 Jul 2008)

Magic eye only sends the remote control signal. For transmission of TV signal you need a Digisender.


----------



## HighFlier (7 Jul 2008)

or if you only use once a month just move the box each time.


----------

